# What is more important to you?



## Dylan777 (Feb 25, 2017)

What is more important to you? 

1. Larger & Heavier FF gear that give higher quality photos

OR

2. Smaller & lighter crop(1" etc...) gear that you enjoy carry and capture those special moments.


I'm 65% on #2 at this time in my life.


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2017)

Now in my life, number 1...

...Much older, number 2 certainly.


----------



## slclick (Feb 25, 2017)

I'd like both. 50/50.

I shoot with a 5D3+L bracket with pancakes, pickle jars and a 100-400mk2 and want to supplement that with smaller body ML body which takes all that glass with an EVF and a tilty flippy ...mostly for travel when with family and more more discreet events. I don't mind adapters but I want a viewfinder. So I wait.

Planning/location/company would care of the choice of which of these two kits for me.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 25, 2017)

I enjoy my (very) heavy full frame gear and carry it always and everywhere. Not even slightly interested in something lighter


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2017)

Both, which kit I bring depends of where I'm going and what images I want to capture.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 25, 2017)

Well, I sold my 6D to get the new M5, so I guess #2. And my other camera is a M4/3rds Olympus E-M1. 

I am still hopeful that a new 6d II or mirrorless FF is on the horizon that will combine FF quality with smaller and lighter. Lighter is more important than smaller to me.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 25, 2017)

dak723 said:


> Well, I sold my 6D to get the new M5, so I guess #2. And my other camera is a M4/3rds Olympus E-M1.
> 
> I am still hopeful that a new 6d II or mirrorless FF is on the horizon that will combine FF quality with smaller and lighter. Lighter is more important than smaller to me.



M6 seems to be a great size. Add couple small M zoom lenses, I think is a great outdoor combo. 

I'm going to give Fuji x100f a try, since 35mm is my favorite FL. Otherwise, RX1R II is still my favorite body size without giving up IQ.


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 25, 2017)

#1 all the way. But I have switched to a carbon fibre tripod


----------



## FEBS (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm 54 now. As long as I can I will use FF. I really like the 1 and 5 series of Canon. To be honnest, I'm really addicted to FF. If I can't use the 1 or 5 series anymore due to its weight, I will look around for other FF like Sony Rx1. I don't expect that within the next 10 to 15 years. I hope the technology will improve also during that period so that FF quality can be achieved by lighter bodies. #1 as long as physical possible.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 25, 2017)

Bit of both.

Fast to use, light and high quality, and a battery that lasts so long I can forget about it... even if I haven't charged it for a week the camera will still be ready. (I frame and pre-focus with the camera off/idle)

The 6D + mid primes & Eg-s screen is a great balance for me.

I'm 44 and getting fitter, weight is becomming less of a problem, but I'm only 10st so little things still feel heavy, I would not want to carry a 1DX


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 25, 2017)

FF for me. 1DX and idiotically large lenses! Though my 7D2 gets a little use.

58 now and as mobility decreases the lenses will get shorter and shorter, eventually the 1 series will become a 5/6 series and when I can't cope with them they can nail the lid down :'(


----------



## hbr (Feb 25, 2017)

# 1 for me. I'm 67 and my main gear consists of a 6D and 7D II bodies and my most used lenses are the 24-70 f/2.8 II, the 70-200 f/2.8 and the 400 f/5.6. I will admit though that my shoulders and back kill me for several days after I do a photo shoot.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 25, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Both, which kit I bring depends of where I'm going and what images I want to capture.


+1
+1


----------



## Besisika (Feb 26, 2017)

Sorry Dylan but I don't understand the purpose of the question.
It is like you want to know what is important; photography or health?
Because, health is the only one reason I can think of, that would push me as a photographer to accept a photo of a lesser quality as described.
Health, war, and maybe law - but that is not a choice, that is a must and has nothing to do with importance.
I am fully convinced, that the moment I give importance to laziness over quality is the moment my photography begins to die.
You go the distance, you suffer the freeze, you control the temper - and all that for what? For a point and shoot quality? All that should be for improvement. You, on the other hand are trying to justify a degradation, and asking your fellow photographers to justify it for you, because the more of you are out there the more you believe that you do the right thing. 
Watch out as I foresee it as the fastest way to the death of your photography, unless I really miss your question (or as I said - your body cannot handle it any longer - everybody will have to go through that sooner or later and it is not a choice).
#1 - until I cannot. I am 53 and pray to be able to continue for a long time.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Besisika said:


> Sorry Dylan but I don't understand the purpose of the question.
> It is like you want to know what is important; photography or health?
> Because, health is the only one reason I can think of, that would push me as a photographer to accept a photo of a lesser quality as described.
> Health, war, and maybe law - but that is not a choice, that is a must and has nothing to do with importance.
> ...



Hi Besisika,
No health issue here at all. Just want to see CR members prefer which systems work well for them.

The convenience of lighter and smaller camera works well for me. I went to local mountain to catch some snow from last major storm here California. I could have went with my a7rII + 2470GM and 70200GM. Instead, I went with my xt2+35f2+90f2. I was still able to catch all actions and memories with my kids through smaller and lighter system. Now, looking back at those photos. I said to myself I could do it with just 1" sensor camera(pocketable).


----------



## Besisika (Feb 26, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Hi Besisika,
> No health issue here at all. Just want to see CR members prefer which systems work well for them.
> 
> The convenience of lighter and smaller camera works well for me. I went to local mountain to catch some snow from last major storm here California. I could have went with my a7rII + 2470GM and 70200GM. Instead, I went with my xt2+35f2+90f2. I was still able to catch all actions and memories with my kids through smaller and lighter system. Now, looking back at those photos. I said to myself I could do it with just 1" sensor camera(pocketable).


Got it! The smaller can do an acceptable quality then. In that case I agree.
But I still prefer bigger, if I can carry it. I just hate regretting. It happened to me few times between the 70-200 vs 100-400II, even this morning. But I was on a different shoot and something else happen on my way and I didn't have the right lens. 
I will go back there tomorrow and fix the mistake.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 26, 2017)

I think a large part of the question boils down to your intended end use.

If you are shooting family style record images that rarely get printed above 16" x 124" then few people 'need' more than m4/3 or APS. If you are shooting professionally for 24" x 36" prints you might be able to scrape by with a 135 format "FF". If you do both and everything in between then a selection of options makes most sense.

I don't have kids and own a 24" printer, I scrape by with FF. I am going to take an actual vacation in June so am thinking of getting an M5 to use for that...


----------



## Zv (Feb 26, 2017)

Having light equipment is fairly important to me just because I hate carrying extra weight while traveling - feels like work when I'm meant to be enjoying myself. Though I also appreciate good IQ! That's why I have a 6D as my FF and M2 as my mirrorless. 

Recently I've been using the M2 more than FF as it offers more freedom and I can pack it along with me while hiking or cycling. So when photography is 2nd priority I prefer lighter equipment. I also use it for exploring and scouting locations for future shoots. 

It's not that my FF gear is heavy it's just I really have to plan a shoot and really want to use it. Takes longer to prep and so not likely to be used when time is limited. The M2 is always ready to go whereas the 6D requires bag changes, L bracket on/off, strap choice etc. 

So 30% #1 and 70% #2 would be my guess without looking at my Lr catalog.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a big camera and a small one. The 1GX II is convenient to travel with, but when I compare images with those from my 5D MK III, well, there is no comparison. So, its a quandry.

As far as DSLR's go, a excellent lens is more of a factor in overall size than the body. You have to reduce sensor size or aperture to get smaller.

I am probably not typical, I have large hands, and neuropathy means my ability to feel small buttons or turn small controls gets worse every year. I glued a button to the top of my shutter release for the MK III so I can feel it.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 26, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> What is more important to you?
> 
> 1. Larger & Heavier FF gear that give higher quality photos
> 
> ...



Never thought about my gear this way...

Use? Do I want MF, FF or less? Do I shoot digital, film, or instant? Or any combo?

Weight and size are pretty much inconsequential in my decision... I need to feel confident in the camera's I use. The ones I own, I own because they work and work well. I chose dependant on need/want and deal with the weight and size as a consequence...


----------



## sanj (Feb 26, 2017)

Whenever I feel like the shots would be 'important' I carry my 1dx2 and heavy lenses. But when with family, holiday etc I VERY MUCH prefer lighter gear. 

The IQ of lighter gear has become very very very good now. I think it is basically the insecurity of missing out on shots and needing full frame for low light conditions that make me carry the 1dx2.

I think soon - very soon - I will be confident of the lighter gear.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 26, 2017)

I have an assortment of FF & crop. After getting the M5, I find myself carrying it more often than the FF's- it's a fun camera to use and the quality is pretty darn good. My old 7D is getting lonesome. 
My 5DS only leaves home if there is a distinct need for extreme resolution. The 5D Mark IV is insanely good and is the primary shooter for events.
At 67, the body knows I hid the FF gear in the backpack.

My wife wanted a photo of a basket she just finished, so this is basically a "snapshot" with the M5.
After she saw the photo, she wants an M5. LOL
Kit 15-45 at ISO 1600 handheld



Canon M5 test photo © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Feb 26, 2017)

I don´t have a crop camera or a mirrorless, so I am disqualified from that category. Weight has (almost) never been an issue I have allowed to influence what I use, as long as I have room. I may swap the 1DX-II and 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x for the 5DIV (fantastic camera) and the 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II and a 1.4xIII extender.

Instead of going lighter, I have gone heavier. On Friday I picked up a Hasselblad H6D 100c, with three lenses (35, 80 ans 150). I have been on the verge of going medium format a long time and when Edward/eml58 sent me a couple of raw-files from his latest Japan trip, I was very impressed. My weak character caved in and the order was sent. 

My Zeiss lenses and the 5DSR are now up for sale.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 26, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> What is more important to you?
> 
> 1. Larger & Heavier FF gear that give higher quality photos
> 
> ...



Its all about the image. #1.

Scott


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Feb 26, 2017)

im used too a 5d3 and 5d4 with a battery grip and 70-200 so im #1


----------



## Besisika (Feb 26, 2017)

dak723 said:


> I don't think it is necessarily a question of photography or health - but rather which works better for each person and allows them to go out and shoot. The idea that using a crop camera rather than FF will necessarily result in photos of lesser quality or a "degradation" is so ignorant that it almost needs no response. But it is the usual snobbery that is often found on forums such as this one. The idea that someone using a smaller and lighter camera is guilty of "laziness" is also quite insulting. Maybe you can't take a high quality photo without using a FF camera, but many of us are quite capable.


Sorry if I offended you, didn't mean to.
I never brought the idea of FF vs crop. I addressed the idea of getting the shot vs high quality. If smaller, crop factor, gear gives you better result because you are capable then be my guest. You use indeed the best gear for the job. 
However, if I decide to go for a lesser quality because I don't want to carry the luggage then I will call it laziness.
But I think, Dylan already cleared that, by stating that smaller gear can deliver him the quality he needs so I think he is doing the right thing. For me, it is about the quality, not the shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2017)

At 67 when I carry heavy gear up a mountain and get some great shots, magically the gear becomes much lighter. If my choice was wrong or there is little to shoot then on the way down, the gear is too heavy. Although I'm not very good, I am a perfectionist at heart so that means taking the highest quality equipment if possible but that will no doubt change with age. 600 or 800 mm is not going to get lighter, regardless.

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2017)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> im used too a 5d3 and 5d4 with a battery grip and 70-200 so im #1



Yes, the size of the 5 series seems perfect, and almost light after packing a 1 series around all day.


----------



## sanj (Feb 26, 2017)

Keith is the M5 shot at high ISO?


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm 52 (and counting), and if my financial status allowed it I would go all out FF. I carry almost all lenses with me when I'm out, and the camera will be carried in hand. So far no problems with that. When you see me your first thought won't be "Oh, he's muscular and fit to carry all that!", but I refuse to give in and I try to give myself short breaks when I get exhausted.

As I get older I expect to get wiser and more confident so that I will be able to shoot the same kind of birds and wildlife, but with shorter/lighter lenses at closer distances. The skills should be in my head, and the technical abilities in the camera.

Option #1 all day, every day.


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 26, 2017)

This is a topic I have thought about on many occasions, and for a long period of time. My answer is 'APS-C'. I am a middle aged guy, around average body and hand size. Reasonable level of fitness, slightly weaker than the average guy, yet I have good stamina. 

Currently my main used gear is the Canon 7D with 15-85mm. A great all purpose kit. I own the Sigma 8-16mm UWA, as well as the Canon 70-300mm L. Occasionally though, I opt for lighter solutions, e.g. my Canon 700D with 10-18mm STM IS (noticably lighter than the 7D with Siggy 8-16mm). 

I have taken my wife's Sony RX100 camera on occasion where I needed a 'small, very portable' solution. Its image quality is actually very decent, but its handling really sucks compared to a DSLR. I am keeping an eye out for mirrorless solutions (similar IQ to APS-C, yet affordable and hopefully something Canon can add to it's current EOM lineup). I was quite excited to see the M5 (and M6). I'll stay tuned for future developments. 

Yet I still so much ENJOY the feel and handling of DSLRs. Mirrorless will certainly soon improve on certain aspects of DSLRs. Cheers,

PJ


----------



## Act444 (Feb 26, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> What is more important to you?
> 
> 1. Larger & Heavier FF gear that give higher quality photos
> 
> ...



For me, both have their place. But if forced to choose, I'd say #1. The IQ is truly like no other. At this point I'm willing to carry the weight (and spend the $...) to get the extra quality. That choice is justified almost every time I look at the results afterward! But, that being said, the M-series cameras can be a godsend at times as I learned the hard way some time ago that having a large DSLR as my ONLY camera was actually limiting me in strange ways...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Glad to hear the majority still in favor of FF + higher quality lenses.

I was in same position few years back. Thought I would give smaller and lighter system a try, it turned out smaller and lighter system in my favor over FF DSLR - *EXCEPT*, when I mount 2470GM + 70200GM on my A7.

I still have some old photos taken with my very 1st Canon DSLR combo 40D + 50f1.4 back in 2008. I'm amazed how much sensor has improved since. 

Enjoy your weekend everyone 

Dylan


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 26, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> I still have some old photos taken with my very 1st Canon DSLR combo 40D + 50f1.4 back in 2008. I'm amazed how much sensor has improved since.



I don't feel the same. I recently tested a 1DX MkII against my 1DS MkIII from 2007, the differences in sensor IQ at base ISO were minimal, sure there were vast differences in AF, customization, high iso capabilities etc etc. But base ISO sensor IQ was remarkably similar.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 26, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I still have some old photos taken with my very 1st Canon DSLR combo 40D + 50f1.4 back in 2008. I'm amazed how much sensor has improved since.
> ...



Hi Scott,
This is Fuji xt2 @ 4000ISO, about +10NR in LR. Natural light - my youngest


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 26, 2017)

sanj said:


> Keith is the M5 shot at high ISO?



ISO 1600
Meta data on the Flickr link.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 26, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



And that is a lovely family picture, shot well above base iso. 

If you need the iso because of sensor size and comparatively slow equivalence lenses newer sensors can't be beat, the iso improvements are not limited to a single advantage. You can take that improvement and turn it into a smaller camera you are more likely to have with you or are more inclined to use; you can use it for a faster shutter speed or more dof etc etc. None of that changes my original point, the improvements in base iso sensor IQ have been modest over the last ten years.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 27, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Thanks Scott, just one of those snap away shots around the house.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 27, 2017)

Interesting question! It probably deserves a poll 

All I personally care is to do not miss a shot. The size is not important for me, but AF is (not sure if that's a part of the "quality" option?). I'm not a professional photographer, mostly taking pics of my kids. When they were little, I could do it easily with the original a7r and the Otus 85 manual focus lens. When the kids grown up a little and became more active, I went from MF to AF, and Sony released the second gen A7r. It was generally faster + an improved AF, but still not much compared to a regular DSLR. So I got a 5dsr + 70-200 f/2.8 II. In spite of the same 5fps the AF was substantially better and since then I mostly shoot Canon. My to-go system is the 1dx2 + 70-200. I'm an average person, but have no problems to carry a 1d-style body plus a "big white" like a 200/2 or 300/2.8 all day long. It was ok to handhold the 600/4 for a couple of hours but I must admit the tracking works much better when it's mounted on a gimbal  I also had to cancel my pre-order of the poor's man medium format Fuji GFX when realized that's going to be the same ol' slow A7r but with slightly a larger sensor...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Interesting question! It probably deserves a poll
> 
> All I personally care is to do not miss a shot. The size is not important for me, but AF is (not sure if that's a part of the "quality" option?). I'm not a professional photographer, mostly taking pics of my kids. When they were little, I could do it easily with the original a7r and the Otus 85 manual focus lens. When the kids grown up a little and became more active, I went from MF to AF, and Sony released the second gen A7r. It was generally faster + an improved AF, but still not much compared to a regular DSLR. So I got a 5dsr + 70-200 f/2.8 II. In spite of the same 5fps the AF was substantially better and since then I mostly shoot Canon. My to-go system is the 1dx2 + 70-200. I'm an average person, but have no problems to carry a 1d-style body plus a "big white" like a 200/2 or 300/2.8 all day long. It was ok to handhold the 600/4 for a couple of hours but I must admit the tracking works much better when it's mounted on a gimbal  I also had to cancel my pre-order of the poor's man medium format Fuji GFX when realized that's going to be the same ol' slow A7r but with slightly a larger sensor...



I would have it on pre-order if the body size is similar to Hass x1d. Feel like is a bit thick


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 27, 2017)

Eldar said:


> I don´t have a crop camera or a mirrorless, so I am disqualified from that category. Weight has (almost) never been an issue I have allowed to influence what I use, as long as I have room. I may swap the 1DX-II and 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x for the 5DIV (fantastic camera) and the 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II and a 1.4xIII extender.
> 
> Instead of going lighter, I have gone heavier. On Friday I picked up a Hasselblad H6D 100c, with three lenses (35, 80 ans 150). I have been on the verge of going medium format a long time and when Edward/eml58 sent me a couple of raw-files from his latest Japan trip, I was very impressed. My weak character caved in and the order was sent.
> 
> My Zeiss lenses and the 5DSR are now up for sale.




Same regarding weight. I'm rarely backpacking, and can deal with hauling the gear I want.

I hope to see some shots from your Hassleblad soon! I'm looking fairly seriously at the Fuji GFX 50C, but would really love a real MFD (P1 or Hassy), not micro-medium!


----------



## Eldar (Feb 27, 2017)

3kramd5 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I don´t have a crop camera or a mirrorless, so I am disqualified from that category. Weight has (almost) never been an issue I have allowed to influence what I use, as long as I have room. I may swap the 1DX-II and 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x for the 5DIV (fantastic camera) and the 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II and a 1.4xIII extender.
> ...


I picked it up on Friday, so I have not had the time to do any serious shooting yet. I am primarily focusing on learning the ergonomics at this point. All I can say is that the files are absolutely fabulous. 15 stop DR and 16 bit colour makes a difference. It is not fair to post them here, with the size restrictions etc., but here is one. This is unedited, converted from raw to tiff in Phocus and exported as jpeg from LR (recommended workflow ...). The files are huge and I´ll need more disk space 

As always, first model with any new camera and/or lens is The Local Lion. He is now 17 years old, but still looking good


----------



## Eldar (Feb 27, 2017)

Did the last page go blank on more than me??


----------



## tolusina (Feb 28, 2017)

Blank here too, just like the old Mountains, Lakes and Rivers thread.
I winder if this post will show?


----------



## tolusina (Feb 28, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Did the last page go blank on more than me??


Next try.....


----------



## tolusina (Feb 28, 2017)

Page three went blank, is this page four?


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 28, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> What is more important to you?
> 
> 1. Larger & Heavier FF gear that give higher quality photos
> 
> ...



#2 nowadays because I'm travelling so much.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 28, 2017)

tolusina said:


> Page three went blank, is this page four?


Sorry, I posted a Hasselblad image and that blanked it :


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 28, 2017)

Eldar said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > Page three went blank, is this page four?
> ...



Eldar,
Did you get a chance playing with Hass x1d? Can you give your personal thoughts on it?

Thanks


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 28, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > tolusina said:
> ...



He leapfrogged micro medium format and when to the 100MP behemoth!


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 28, 2017)

I have come across so many hobbyist photographers who have gone down the route that Dylan is on. You start out wanting the best, because you believe that the best enables you to produce superior images, and you get more pleasure from this. So the xxD becomes a 6, then 5, then 1. Your kit zoom becomes a 70-200/4, then a 2.8, your 85/1.8 becomes a 1.2, until you are weighed down by not only the physical weight of the equipment but the weight of the financial outlay too. Then you start to doubt that the quality of your images is worthy of the outlay, and think how much you'd have if you sold it all and got a lovely Fuji XT-1 and a few little lenses ;D

I think the premise "What is more important to you" is flawed because you can have FF quality without all the baggage if you wish, so the size and weight doesn't have to be such a governing factor.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 28, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > tolusina said:
> ...


Yes, I did play with the XiD. Form factor is great. It feels good in the hand and you can both see and feel that it is a quality product. It is smaller than most DSLRs and the native lenses looks good, even though there is a limited number of them. 

In principle I like everything about the camera, except for one thing, the EVF. It might be less of a problem for you, since you have used the Sony for awhile, but for me it is a show stopper. 

I have only played with it in the shop, so I have no insight on image quality, other than what I have read.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 28, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> I have come across so many hobbyist photographers who have gone down the route that Dylan is on. You start out wanting the best, because you believe that the best enables you to produce superior images, and you get more pleasure from this. So the xxD becomes a 6, then 5, then 1. Your kit zoom becomes a 70-200/4, then a 2.8, your 85/1.8 becomes a 1.2, until you are weighed down by not only the physical weight of the equipment but the weight of the financial outlay too. Then you start to doubt that the quality of your images is worthy of the outlay, and think how much you'd have if you sold it all and got a lovely Fuji XT-1 and a few little lenses ;D
> 
> I think the premise "What is more important to you" is flawed because you can have FF quality without all the baggage if you wish, so the size and weight doesn't have to be such a governing factor.



Thank you for sharing your story Sporgon.

There are moments and events in my life required FF and high quality lenses. In fact, I'm thinking moving to MF. Just not sure which system yet. I like the Hass x1d form factor, but company has little shaking lately. More likely Fuji soon.

There is place for small and large system in our life.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 28, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Thank you,

What do you think about AF speed?


----------



## Pookie (Feb 28, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I have come across so many hobbyist photographers who have gone down the route that Dylan is on. You start out wanting the best, because you believe that the best enables you to produce superior images, and you get more pleasure from this. So the xxD becomes a 6, then 5, then 1. Your kit zoom becomes a 70-200/4, then a 2.8, your 85/1.8 becomes a 1.2, until you are weighed down by not only the physical weight of the equipment but the weight of the financial outlay too. Then you start to doubt that the quality of your images is worthy of the outlay, and think how much you'd have if you sold it all and got a lovely Fuji XT-1 and a few little lenses ;D
> ...



I just got my Fuji GFX 50S... still testing it out and comparing to my 645Z. I'd wait a bit and see what comes out for lenses before jumping on the Fuji. Much more legacy glass and options for the Pentax at this point. 

So far I still like the look of the files from the Pentax. I'm now even toying with a Leica SL since I own many Leica RF's and the digital MF offerings in this price range are closer to FF than real MF.

In truth the Leica's are getting more and more use in everyday life. Smaller, great in both film and digital but for work I've been sticking with Canon's lineup but prob not for much longer. MF in both digital and true MF in film still kick butt.


----------



## bwud (Feb 28, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



I'd love any insights you have to offer, as the Fuji is on my list. Particularly, how is the AF? I know it's contrast only, but in practice is that limiting to the system?


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 28, 2017)

bwud said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



+1 especially with native lenses. Much appreciated


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 28, 2017)

I have Canon FF cameras and all the lenses I now need. I also have Olympus m4/3rds and its purely down to size & weight the quality is not up to FF.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 28, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> I have come across so many hobbyist photographers who have gone down the route that Dylan is on. You start out wanting the best, because you believe that the best enables you to produce superior images, and you get more pleasure from this. So the xxD becomes a 6, then 5, then 1. Your kit zoom becomes a 70-200/4, then a 2.8, your 85/1.8 becomes a 1.2, until you are weighed down by not only the physical weight of the equipment but the weight of the financial outlay too. Then you start to doubt that the quality of your images is worthy of the outlay, and think how much you'd have if you sold it all and got a lovely Fuji XT-1 and a few little lenses ;D
> 
> I think the premise "What is more important to you" is flawed because you can have FF quality without all the baggage if you wish, so the size and weight doesn't have to be such a governing factor.



Although I'm in favor lighter & smaller gear in many situations, however, larger sensor and faster primes will always melt my heart Sporgon


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> bwud said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Well, native lenses... that is the problem right now. Not much to choose from. I'd say the AF is pretty slow, if you have an XT2 it feels like a race car comparatively. It's not an action camera and I bought it for portraiture so YMMV. I have the 63mm and hope to get the 110 if I decide to stick with it. I want to love it but so far the Pentax goes on jobs with me and the Fuji is still in "beta" testing. I'm starting to get the same feeling I had with my X100S and T... nice IQ but laggy and in the end were sold.

I'd say I'm a 90% portrait photographer... mainly wedding and corporate. I use my gear for work and home life. In the MF realm nothing really beats my Mamiya RZ Pro II for portraiture. It has that look that MFs are known for. Second to that is the Mamiya 7II in MF for ease of use. The Mamiya lenses are still outstanding. The 645Z is nice but it's more like a red headed step child, it wants to be MF but in reality it's not quite there. The Fuji seems even farther off the mark. Haven't shot the Hassy except my older 503's, so can't say anything about the new kid on the block. Never shot with Phase One's... maybe it different than all these offerings but it is also in a totally different price tier.


----------



## Jopa (Mar 1, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Well, native lenses... that is the problem right now. Not much to choose from. I'd say the AF is pretty slow, if you have an XT2 it feels like a race car comparatively. It's not an action camera and I bought it for portraiture so YMMV. I have the 63mm and hope to get the 110 if I decide to stick with it. I want to love it but so far the Pentax goes on jobs with me and the Fuji is still in "beta" testing. I'm starting to get the same feeling I had with my X100S and T... nice IQ but laggy and in the end were sold.
> 
> I'd say I'm a 90% portrait photographer... mainly wedding and corporate. I use my gear for work and home life. In the MF realm nothing really beats my Mamiya RZ Pro II for portraiture. It has that look that MFs are known for. Second to that is the Mamiya 7II in MF for ease of use. The Mamiya lenses are still outstanding. The 645Z is nice but it's more like a red headed step child, it wants to be MF but in reality it's not quite there. The Fuji seems even farther off the mark. Haven't shot the Hassy except my older 503's, so can't say anything about the new kid on the block. Never shot with Phase One's... maybe it different than all these offerings but it is also in a totally different price tier.



Thank you for the quick review.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, native lenses... that is the problem right now. Not much to choose from. I'd say the AF is pretty slow, if you have an XT2 it feels like a race car comparatively. It's not an action camera and I bought it for portraiture so YMMV. I have the 63mm and hope to get the 110 if I decide to stick with it. I want to love it but so far the Pentax goes on jobs with me and the Fuji is still in "beta" testing. I'm starting to get the same feeling I had with my X100S and T... nice IQ but laggy and in the end were sold.
> ...



Thinking of trying one for yourself?


----------



## bwud (Mar 1, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > bwud said:
> ...



I'd be getting it largely for portraits (full length) and landscapes too, but when I shoot portraits I often do so one-handed while manipulating lights, entertaining subjects (kids), etc, so the ability to accurately autofocus is rather important to me. Well, this is what dealers with favorable return policies are for !


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2017)

bwud said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Strobes? Like Profoto or Elinchrom or something else? The Fuji has a 125 sync max... really not so good. The Pentax would be a better choice but costly. I had to get a Priolite package so I could shoot at 1/4000.

Funny thing though, I use my RZ67 with both Profoto and Elinchrom at 1/400 all the time. Never misses and didn't require a new system.


----------



## bwud (Mar 1, 2017)

Pookie said:


> bwud said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



I ND filter my strobes (primaries are elinchrom), so max sync isn't particularly pressing. If it were I'd look to the x1d (leaf shutter). 

I had a chance to shoot a phaseone XF100 a while back. If I had all the money in the world, sign me up. For now I'll take what I can reasonably afford 

I rented the Pentax and it was fine, but I like the option to adapt any number of MF lenses to a mirrorless body.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 1, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I have come across so many hobbyist photographers who have gone down the route that Dylan is on. You start out wanting the best, because you believe that the best enables you to produce superior images, and you get more pleasure from this. So the xxD becomes a 6, then 5, then 1. Your kit zoom becomes a 70-200/4, then a 2.8, your 85/1.8 becomes a 1.2, until you are weighed down by not only the physical weight of the equipment but the weight of the financial outlay too. Then you start to doubt that the quality of your images is worthy of the outlay, and think how much you'd have if you sold it all and got a lovely Fuji XT-1 and a few little lenses ;D
> ...



Great shot !


----------



## Eldar (Mar 1, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


If you are seriously interested in this camera, you should go and try it out, simply because it is different. The AF system is different to what you're used to. You have multiple focus points, but you have to choose one. I did not (with my very brief time with it) find a way to follow a subject over the frame, with AF points shifting with the subject. May be my fault, but I do not think so.

The camera is a lot more handy than the HxD cameras. However, it is still a slow photography tool. AF is pretty snappy when you have contrast, but I did have a couple of cases where it struggled. It also have a minor shutter lag. Not much, but enough to be a bit irritating if it is used on something like a fast moving kid.

The very positive side is the user interface. If you can manouver your iPhone, you can operate this camera within 5 minutes. The main issue for me though is the EVF. But that was also my main issue with the A7R-II, which you seem to be happy with.


----------



## Inaz (Mar 1, 2017)

First, I would like to thank C.R. and it’s ”posters” for the wealth of knowledge that I have gained from reading C.R.


I am a 60+ year old…. long time reader. When I read this post I had to register to give my thoughts. I hope that my thoughts may help others, even if it is just one out there. 


My view….

I started with a 60D kit. Started buying “L” lenses which have a bit more heft to them. Next was 600 RT’s… more heft. Moved up to a 5D mkIII…. even more heft. Then a grip for the 5D mk III ( only for the reason of a better and more comfortable holding of the camera, mainly during portrait orientation ) which in turn added even more heft.

I “hit my current heft wall” with the 300mm f/2.8 L IS II. That lens really got my “heft” attention. The gripped 5D mk III, w/ the 300mm f/2.8 L IS II is not something that I want to hand hold for very long!!!…even with one battery.


From what I have gathered about this posting is that some, but not all of the shooters that wanted to go “lighter” was because of age. Age brings wisdom to some but it brings muscle loss to all of us. What was “a fine choice” ( heft-wise ) 10-15 years ago, is now turning into ...“where did I leave those pills for aches and pain “ ( you know who you are, and whom I am talking about, just like me !! ). 


My choice is to lift some weights ( they don’t have to be heavy ones ) and gain some muscle so I can use the gear that I have grown to love so I can use those as long as I can. It does have it’s health benefits as well.

I understand that this may not be the answer for all, or maybe even most. Everyone has their reasons for wanting to use lighter equipment, and I am very thankful to Canon to be able to continue to produce updated camera’s and lenses with lighter weight and increase the quality more times than not.

For us feeling our age creeping up on us and starting to feel those aches and pains…...they may be telling more than you realize. That is just today. What about tomorrow, or the years coming up faster than you would like to see ? Are we talking about a camera phone latter ?

Before I start getting flamed….. I am not knocking camera phones or those that want lighter, smaller gear. "Get The Photo” was the first rule that I learned. If your choice is to “down size from current equipment” due to aches and pains, think about what that may be telling you. 

Grab a dumbbell…. or not. Life is all about choices. Which are the best choices for you ?


I think I my favorite pick would be my 5D mk III w/ 16-35 f/4 L IS and my 70-200 f/4 L IS for lighter weight. 

5D mk III w/ 16-35 f/4 L IS and my 100-400 f/4.5-5.6 L IS II would be my other choice. 

Not sure if my choices are a 1 or 2 or both ????

My answer to the question would be I would like to use the best gear that I can pack. Those choices may and do change from year to year….at least for me they do.

just my .02 worth


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Inaz. 
Welcome to the forum and thank you for a well reasoned post with a nice humorous style, I have quoted my favourite bits, bits which also hit a nerve, one of the ones that wasn't already jangling at me for bending over an engine bay all day! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Inaz said:


> First, I would like to thank C.R. and it’s ”posters” for the wealth of knowledge that I have gained from reading C.R.
> 
> I “hit my current heft wall” with the 300mm f/2.8 L IS II. That lens really got my “heft” attention. The gripped 5D mk III, w/ the 300mm f/2.8 L IS II is not something that I want to hand hold for very long!!!…even with one battery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 1, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > bwud said:
> ...



Thank you Pookie for your feedbacks.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Thank you Sporgon


----------



## NancyP (Mar 1, 2017)

Full frame, preferably with a lighter body, for my nature photography, on outings concentrating on photography. I use primes. 

Crop with zoom or even 1" (I got an Olympus Tough RAW-capable waterproof for kayaking snaps) for snapshots. It might also be decent for documentation / ID shots of wildflowers, etc.

Crop with 400mm +/- 1.4 TC for wildlife.

Phone for totally unplanned shots.


----------



## Jopa (Mar 1, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Thinking of trying one for yourself?



I had it on pre-order (+63mm lens)  Very tempting system for the price. Then I realized it will be probably similar to the 1st gen a7r which I had a few years ago - an awesome sensor, but slow AF. I mostly take kids pics and the AF and responsiveness in general are essential to me, so decided to skip this time. But I feel if in a year or two the mk2 will have the newer 54x40 sensor, and they manage to keep the price under $10k, it will be hard to pass


----------



## Jopa (Mar 1, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Strobes? Like Profoto or Elinchrom or something else? The Fuji has a 125 sync max... really not so good. The Pentax would be a better choice but costly. I had to get a Priolite package so I could shoot at 1/4000.
> 
> Funny thing though, I use my RZ67 with both Profoto and Elinchrom at 1/400 all the time. Never misses and didn't require a new system.



I've read somewhere Profoto is about to release their Air Remote for Fuji this year, so then theoretically you can go higher 1/125 with HSS.

Just looked at the Priolite web site: "_The HotSync feature is currently compatible with select PENTAX, SONY, CANON, and NIKON cameras at any power setting of the strobe and at shutter speeds of up to 1/8000th of a second (1/4000th on Pentax 645Z) with no loss of power above x-sync._". What kind of magic is it? If it's not HSS which has a significant light loss and basically a continuous light for a short period of time, then what it is?


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 1, 2017)

Arrived yesterday and it's fun to hold and shoot with, especially BW, Across


----------



## Jopa (Mar 1, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Arrived yesterday and it's fun to hold and shoot with, especially BW, Across



It looks AWESOME!  Congrats!


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Just looked at the Priolite web site: "_The HotSync feature is currently compatible with select PENTAX, SONY, CANON, and NIKON cameras at any power setting of the strobe and at shutter speeds of up to 1/8000th of a second (1/4000th on Pentax 645Z) with no loss of power above x-sync._".  What kind of magic is it? If it's not HSS which has a significant light loss and basically a continuous light for a short period of time, then what it is?



Marketing bull---- misdirecting lies.


----------



## slclick (Mar 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Arrived yesterday and it's fun to hold and shoot with, especially BW, Across
> ...



Do you think this could be the (not so) poor man's Monochrom ? I've always liked Neopan Acros....


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 1, 2017)

slclick said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



These are BW, across, -2Highlight, +1shadow, -1sharpness in camera setting. No edit, only resized to post here.

I don't have much experience with BW until I recently with Fuji gear. Raw with LR Across profile is always better. Will share some later from Xt2 BW Across. LR doesn't support x100f at this moment.


----------



## slclick (Mar 1, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



Nice. I come from a B&W film self processing background (something I have always recommended digital B&W aficionados to embrace and understand contrast a bit better) and this camera is making me rethink my 2nd body dilemma. Perhaps my B&W love is more powerful than my need to use my EF lenses on something else! Take that M5. I look forward to seeing more from you and hearing your thoughts after some use.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 1, 2017)

slclick said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



I own Canon and Sony for number of years now. Sharing jpeg SOOC from both companies is never an option, especially shooting under natural light. Fuji however, it gives excellent JPEG skin tone right of out the cam. RAW is excellent for crop sensor.

This one was taken with Xt2 + 35f2, compact weather sealed combo.


----------



## slclick (Mar 1, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Have you used the Tele Digital Converter much yet? I understand that is jpeg only however I wondered how it compares to RAW crops


----------



## Jopa (Mar 1, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked at the Priolite web site: "_The HotSync feature is currently compatible with select PENTAX, SONY, CANON, and NIKON cameras at any power setting of the strobe and at shutter speeds of up to 1/8000th of a second (1/4000th on Pentax 645Z) with no loss of power above x-sync._".  What kind of magic is it? If it's not HSS which has a significant light loss and basically a continuous light for a short period of time, then what it is?
> ...



That's what I thought. Still decided to spend some time on research - it looks to be very similar to HyperSync (PocketWizard). The Priolite strobes are very slow (1/200s t.5 @ full power), but it makes them easy to use with a technology similar to HyperSync. Quite interesting...


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



Which makes the constant claims of "at all power levels" particularly deceptive and egregious. 

If the flash has a full power duration of 1/200 sec then any speed less than that can't possibly give you full power. If they have squared off the power delivery to give even exposure across the frame (the HyperSync/Hi-Sync ideal) the 1/8000 sec equates to 5 and 1/3 stop power loss, so "full power" delivers less than 1/32 power. You don't need much power control if the max you get at shortest shutter speed is less than 1/32!


----------



## Pookie (Mar 2, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



So you got the XT2... probably the best Fuji out now, including the GFX. When I picked it up I sold off both of my X100's.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 2, 2017)

Jopa said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



It is and it works perfectly. Some have an issue with it not being HSS (consumer speedlite based marketing) but like Elinchrom's option... they work and work very well. I know this because I actually own these units and use them often, could care less about the symantics. Ask those who say it's BS if they actually use these units before taking their advice on real world use.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 2, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


:


----------



## Pookie (Mar 2, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



Ok, what strobes do you shoot with *your *Pentax @ 1/4000 or GFX above 1/125?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 2, 2017)

Pookie said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



What don't you understand about the question _"What kind of magic is it?"_.

The question was not how well they work with anything, the question was how they function. I never said, hinted, or suggested they didn't work well, I said the terms they were using in the marketing spiel were bull----, and they are. 

Can you explain how they can get full power into an image shot at 1/8000 sec when the flash duration at full power is 1/200 sec?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 2, 2017)

Scott, you're just raining on the party. Don't you believe in magic? 

How about the 100W amp that draws 4A @12V. 

Jack


----------



## Aglet (Mar 2, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> What is more important to you?
> 
> 1. Larger & Heavier FF gear that give higher quality photos
> OR
> ...



more & more (80+%) I find I only carry my Oly EM1 with a 12-60mm with the D800s and big glass only coming out when I have have huge print intent. Even then I sometimes find the EM1 kinda heavy and choose to take a tiny EM10 with 14-42 kit zoom for ultralight gear with good flexible abilities. Everything else in between when the mood suggests it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 2, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Scott, you're just raining on the party. Don't you believe in magic?
> 
> How about the 100W amp that draws 4A @12V.
> 
> Jack





But you don't know what you are talking about Jack because I have two of those speakers, and some $5,000 B&W's in my house on Maui and I just sold my Lambo because it doesn't matter how many cameras I buy I can only take one picture.

So there :'(


:


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 2, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> What is more important to you?
> 
> 1. Larger & Heavier FF gear that give higher quality photos
> 
> ...



Absolutely 1.! My next body is likely to be 5D IV and I have a Rokinon 14mm 2.4 on order. After that lens, I will buy a 400 or 500mm prime. I'm 66 but weight is not a big consideration, and I do take my gear when I'm hiking.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 2, 2017)

Aglet said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > What is more important to you?
> ...



As the tech improves each year, EVF helps me getting proper exposure in little time.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 2, 2017)

Pookie said:


> So you got the XT2... probably the best Fuji out now, including the GFX. When I picked it up I sold off both of my X100's.



Very much in love with XT2 Pookie. The responsive is fast compared to any other mirrorless systems I have. Feel like DSLR level. The new tilt screen is very helpful, it works in hori & ver position now. I went to local mountain to catch some snow from last big storm in California. In blizzard condition, the weather sealed from XT2 + 35f2 WR + 90f2 WR are great. 

Wish I can say that on my new x100f


----------



## Pookie (Mar 9, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Scott, you're just raining on the party. Don't you believe in magic?
> 
> How about the 100W amp that draws 4A @12V.
> 
> Jack



Ahh, the real magic is sharing your experiences using a camera and strobes neither of you own.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2017)

Pookie said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Scott, you're just raining on the party. Don't you believe in magic?
> ...



I generally don't comment on that which I know little/nothing about but as an electrical engineer I do know certain natural laws are in effect. That's for my own illumination. If others wish to hold differing views, they have my blessing and I have no interest in engaging in that case. Love and enjoy your gear; that's what it's all about.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> What is more important to you?
> 
> 1. Larger & Heavier FF gear that give higher quality photos
> 
> ...



Both!

I love my L-glass and I love my waterproof P/S......


----------



## slclick (Mar 9, 2017)

Well, I did it, I ordered a small ML fixed lens camera. (Who knows when it will come off backorder) but then I will see in real life and not conjecture just how much I will use one 'system' over the other. Supplement? Compliment? Time will tell.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 9, 2017)

slclick said:


> Well, I did it, I ordered a small ML fixed lens camera. (Who knows when it will come off backorder) but then I will see in real life and not conjecture just how much I will use one 'system' over the other. Supplement? Compliment? Time will tell.



As I'm about to pack my stuff for an over sea bus trip, my X100F + 1 extra battery will travel with me this time


----------



## Aglet (Apr 14, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Exactly! And I really like the way Oly implemented the live histogram in the viewfinder so you can see what's clipping. Best live histo of anything I've used.
Even better now in the v2 flagship is, if you want it, live hilite and shadow areas, both with definable levels. Comes in quite handy at hi ISO where the DR is limited; helps balance those lights-at-night shots.
The EM1v2 is so good, IMO, I'm considering selling the original v1. And I hate to get rid of gear!


----------



## DJH (Apr 29, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> What is more important to you?
> 
> 1. Larger & Heavier FF gear that give higher quality photos
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 29, 2017)

I am probably 98% for No1

But I do use my 7D2 and compact occasionally so they have their place.


----------

